# How many people are in your home and what setup did you do?



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

First off let me state that this is not in anyway market research for anything other than just my curiosity. I have made this poll non public so people don't think that it is anything other than just a simple poll.

I'm curious to see how many different viewers are in a house hold with a hopper/joey setup.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

My option's not on there: 5 people, 1 hopper, 1 joey.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I think you underestimate what tightwads we Dish subs can be. I have 4 people in my house and just a single Hopper mirrored on several TVs. I did the same with a single DVR when I had DirecTV. This works for me because I rarely have more than one TV watching satellite at any given time. Other's may be watching sling, cable, OTA, streaming or watching a disc, but not sat.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2007)

My option isn't there either. 3 people, 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys.


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

My option isn't there either. 2 people - 1 hopper and 3 joeys.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

2 people 1 Hopper 2 Joeys


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

2 people - 2 Hoppers & 2 Joeys


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The other got removed somehow and you can't edit polls. Sorry.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

2 occupants, 2 hoppers, 2 joeys


----------



## gregleg (Jan 4, 2004)

We don't have it yet, but the two of us are going for a 2H/2J setup.


----------



## treecastle (Dec 5, 2005)

There are 2 of us with 1 Hopper and 3 Joeys.


----------



## barken (Jan 16, 2009)

We haven't ordered it yet, but the two of us are going for a 2H/4J setup.


----------

